# Weekly Competition 2020-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U2 R U' R' F2 R
*2. *F2 R2 U2 F' R U R
*3. *U2 F' U F' R' U F2 R2
*4. *U' R2 U' R U' F R F U'
*5. *F2 U R U2 F U' F' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D B' L U R' B2 L' F R' U' R U2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L F2 R L'
*2. *F' D B2 R F' R' U' L' D' R2 L2 U2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2
*3. *D2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' L2 B L2 R' B2 U L' R' B' U F' U B2 D'
*4. *D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 L F L2 B L' B2 D U R' D'
*5. *F2 B2 R2 U' F D2 R F' L' F' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' Rw2 Uw Rw2 R' B' F' D Uw' F2 R' Fw2 D' F' Rw2 R F D Uw' B' Rw D2 R' D2 Uw' U' L2 R' B2 R2 D' U2 Rw U Fw F' L' Fw2 D2 Uw2
*2. *Uw Fw2 F Rw2 U2 L D Uw' R U R' Fw2 Uw' Rw U' L2 B' Fw' L' D Fw Rw' U' L2 Rw' R' Fw F2 Rw2 R2 U' R' Uw' B2 Rw' U2 Fw2 L2 R2 F
*3. *Uw' L F2 D F2 D2 L B' U' Rw' U2 Rw D2 Rw' R Fw2 Uw' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' B' F2 Rw2 D2 Uw R' Fw D L' Fw2 R D Fw' L U' B F' Rw
*4. *L2 Rw B2 F' U' Fw F' Rw D' Uw2 L' B2 L Rw F' Uw' U' Rw2 Uw' U2 L Rw Fw' F2 Uw2 R' U B' Uw F' D2 B R' Fw' D' Uw' R B Uw2 Fw
*5. *Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 Rw' R B2 Rw2 R' B' F2 Uw R' B2 D2 R2 Fw F Rw' Fw' D' Uw Fw R D2 L2 F Uw' F Rw' Uw U R2 D' B' Rw2 B2 Fw2 D2 Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' F Rw2 R' U' Rw Dw Fw2 Dw' L' Lw D' L2 Bw D Fw U2 Lw Uw Lw B Bw' Fw' L' Fw' Lw' Rw Dw2 B2 Fw2 Dw2 U2 Rw Fw D U2 R' Uw2 R' Bw2 Dw2 Fw L R U2 Bw L Lw' D' B2 Fw' Lw' D' F' Rw2 Uw U Bw' Fw' F2
*2. *Lw2 Rw D2 Rw U' L Uw' U' R2 B' D Dw2 R2 Dw2 U L' Lw' R2 Dw U Bw2 Fw Dw2 F2 Uw' Lw Rw' U L U' R D' B L' Uw' Rw' F U' R' Uw2 F2 D2 Uw' B Bw' L Uw2 L2 Lw Dw' Bw2 U Rw2 D2 Uw' U' L B Lw Fw
*3. *Bw F2 Rw' Bw Rw' R' Dw R U Lw2 B' R' U' R' Uw Fw D' B F Dw F2 Dw F Rw' Bw2 L Rw2 B' Bw' Fw2 D L Bw' Dw Uw Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 D2 Uw B' F2 R2 Bw2 U2 R B U Bw2 Dw' U' F' U L' B2 R2 Fw2 D' Rw2
*4. *U' Bw Dw U' R' B' F L' Fw Lw' Fw' D' R Uw U B2 L Fw2 R B Bw2 Dw' Fw Lw' D' Uw B' F' Dw' B Fw2 F Dw R2 F' Dw' L Uw' U' B2 Fw Rw' Fw L F' L B D' Lw' B U' R2 Bw Fw' F Lw2 F' Lw2 R' Bw'
*5. *Rw2 Uw2 B F2 U B' Rw Fw Lw2 B' Fw2 F' R' B2 Fw F' L2 Dw B2 Rw2 U Fw Lw Rw2 B2 Lw F2 Rw' D2 Lw U' Fw Dw2 L Fw' F' Dw' B2 Bw D Dw2 U' Bw Fw2 F D' Uw U2 Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw L U2 R' B Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 3R' 2R 2D' 2B 2L2 2D2 B U 2R2 U 2B 2R2 B' 2F2 2R' U 2R 2D 2L 2D2 B 2L2 F R' 3U2 2R2 D2 B 3U 2U 3F' 2L R U' 2F L 2L2 U' F2 D2 3U' 2U B2 2U' 2R' 3U' 3F2 3R' U' F 2U F' 3R' 2F 2L2 3U' 2L 2F D2 2U L' 2L 2B2 2F' F2 2R2 2U2 U' R2
*2. *L B 2U' L' 2U' L 3R B' 2L2 2B D2 2F2 2U B' 2F2 R2 2U 2F L2 3F U 2L2 D 3R2 D' 2R' R 2D2 B2 2F2 D 2L' 2F U2 B 3F2 2R R 2U2 2B2 D 2L 2R2 R' 2D' 2U' L 2R2 R' 3F L' 3F2 U' F2 2R' 3U B' D' 2U 2F2 U' 2R 2B' U' 3F 2F' U2 B 2R R2
*3. *2D' 2B 3U 2L' 2R 2D' 3U R2 B2 L' 2L' U2 3F2 3U 3R2 U2 3R2 B 2B' 2F R2 2B L' U 3R' 2F2 F' 2D 3F' 2F2 F L2 2R 3F' 2R B' 2F U L2 2F' F' 2R2 3F' D' U2 3F 2F F 2D L' B2 F2 D 3U2 2F 2L' 2R2 D2 2L2 B D' B 2D' 2L 3F2 2F' 2U' 3F U2 F
*4. *3U2 2F' D2 L2 B2 D2 2D' 2F R' 3F 2R' 2B' 3F' U' L' U 2F' R B 2L 3R 2R2 R2 2D2 2R2 R' 3U 2R' 2U L2 2D' U' L2 3R' B' 2L 3U B2 3R 2R 3U 3F2 L 2R2 B L2 2F' L R2 3U 3F D' 3U 2F2 3U2 2U' 2B2 3F2 2R' R2 F D2 L' 3U2 2U' B' L2 2L2 B2 3U2
*5. *2D2 3F' 3R' 2B2 2L2 2B' L2 2R 2U2 B2 2F2 2D 2L2 R2 2D L U' 2L' 3U F' U B 2F 2U 2R' 2F2 2D' 3R' 2D 2R' 2B 3R2 2R 3U 2F' 3U' U2 3F2 U' R' 2B2 D' 2U 2L 3U' 2B' 2L 3R2 3U' 3F 2F F2 U2 2B' 3F 2D' 3R' 3U2 2R2 3U L D 2U 3F 3R' B 2B' L2 2B2 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R R2 B 3F U B' 2B' 2F' F2 3L' 3F 2F2 2U B2 3D2 3U2 2B2 3R2 B' 2B' 3B' F' R U2 3R 2R 3U' 3B F2 D 3D2 3U' 3R' 3D' 2L 2U2 3R U 3B R2 D 3L' 3R2 2B U2 F' 3R' 2R2 B' 2F D' 3D2 B 2B 3B' 2F2 2D2 3L' F 3L2 D B L 2D2 3D' B U B' 2R' 2F2 3R 2U2 R2 3B2 3R' 2U 3F' U 2R 2B' 2F2 2R' 2F2 2U 2B 2D B' 2D 2B2 2D2 3L2 3D2 3R' D 3U' B2 3B2 2D2 3U U
*2. *B 3D2 U B2 3D' 2U2 U 2F2 2L' 3R' R D 3D' U' 3F2 2F2 3L2 B2 2D' 2F2 2D2 2B2 2F R2 D' 2D2 R2 2B 2D' 3R R D U 3B 3F' 2F' 3R' 3F2 2L2 R 3U 3R D 3D2 2R2 2B2 3B 3F D B R2 2U' R2 2U2 3F' L' 3R D2 2D 2L U' 2F2 2U2 3L' 3R2 2F' 2R 2F D' 3B2 R2 3B 2R2 2F 3L 3U2 3R 2F' L2 2B' 3R 2F' 3L 3D2 B2 2F 3L 2F' 3U2 3F F' L2 R' B 3L2 2D' 3R R' 2D' 2L
*3. *2R' R 2D 3U2 B' 3B2 F' 3U2 2L2 2B F 3L2 2R D2 2U U 2F2 F 3R' 2B' 2U 3B 3L 3U F L2 3R' R 2D L 3L2 3R' R 2F' U' F2 2L 3B' 2L 3L 3R 2R' F' D 3F D2 2L' 3U F' 3L' 2U 2F 3L B F' 2R F 3D B' 3U R2 B' 2B 3B 3R' F2 3U L2 3F' 2L 2R B 2F' 2R2 3U' F L2 R B' L 2R U2 3F' 2R' 2D L 3R' 2R2 R 3B 3U2 3B 3L' 3R2 B' F' 3R 2F2 3R' U
*4. *3D' F2 3L' 3U' 2U2 U B2 2R' 3D2 U' L2 B2 3F 2U2 B' F R D' U2 3F2 2U' F2 3R2 2B2 3B F 3L' B2 2D' 3U' 3L' 3U' U2 2B2 3U' 3F' 2U U2 2B2 3F 2U2 B F 2L 2B2 2D' 3D2 F 2D2 3L2 2R 2D' L2 2U 2L2 3L2 F' U' 3L2 3F' R' 2B 3L' 2U R 3B D2 2U' U 2B2 F' 3R B2 2B' 3F2 L2 2R2 B2 2L 2D 3D2 U2 2F2 F2 D 2B 2F2 2L2 3L2 3R' R 2F2 F' R' B2 2B' 3B2 L' 3L2 R
*5. *3R2 2U' R 2F2 F 2L 3L2 2R2 U 2F' 2D' L2 2R2 2B 3R2 2D' 2L' 3R' F' 2U2 2R 3U' 2B 3R 2U' 3R2 3B2 2F2 D' 3D2 2U2 3B2 3F2 2L 3U' 2R' 3B' 2L 2U' 2L2 D' 3B D' 3U2 F 2L2 2B 3F2 D' 2B 3F2 3R2 2R' 2U' 3L U2 B 2B 3B' 2D2 3D' 3F' F' 2L 3F2 3D L 3L2 3U2 2F2 3R 3U 2B2 2D' B2 2R' D 2U2 L' 2R' 2F U' L R' F' U2 2F2 2D2 3D2 U' 2L' 3R' F2 R2 U' 2B2 3B2 2R 2U2 3R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F' U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U'
*2. *R' F U2 F2 R' F' U' R
*3. *U R U2 F' R' U R F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B2 D2 U2 L F R' U L' U' D F2 D R2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 R D Rw' Uw2
*2. *D R2 D R B2 U' B F2 L2 F' U D2 L U' F B U' R' F2 D' Fw' Uw'
*3. *U' R' U' B2 R' L2 F D R' U2 R' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U F B Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F' U F' Uw' Fw2 Uw U' F' L' R2 D' L2 B2 F U' B2 Fw D' Fw F' R D' Fw F' D Rw D' U2 F L' U' B2 D Fw2 D' Fw2 U2 B D'
*2. *U2 Rw' Fw F2 R' D' B U B' D2 U' R2 U Rw2 R' U2 Fw' U Rw2 B2 F R U' L Rw Fw D' B Fw2 F2 Rw' D Uw2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 Fw'
*3. *B2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 U Rw2 R Fw Rw Fw2 U2 Fw U2 Rw' F' Uw F2 R D2 F2 U' B Rw' R' Uw L2 Uw' Rw2 R' Uw' F D' Uw U L2 R2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Rw D' Rw' R' F' R F Uw Fw' D U' B' Dw B Fw U' F U' B' Uw' B2 D Dw2 L Fw2 L F2 D2 Dw U' Rw' U2 B' Uw2 R2 D' Lw2 Dw2 F' U2 Bw Rw' Bw2 Uw' Lw' B Bw2 Uw2 R2 D Uw2 U R' D2 Dw' Bw' L2 R Uw
*2. *Uw' Fw' Rw2 D2 Rw D Uw2 U2 B2 F Uw Rw2 U' F' Dw2 Uw2 U Bw Fw2 D2 Fw' Lw' B' Fw' Lw' Rw' D2 L' Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 R Uw Rw2 F' R U' Fw L Rw' Uw' Bw2 Lw' R2 Bw' Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' U Lw R2 F2 Lw U'
*3. *D Fw2 D B Rw' Fw U R2 Bw' R Uw' L Fw' U' Bw Fw2 D L' Rw D Rw' B D' Dw' Uw U' B Uw U' Bw D' Bw L' Uw B2 Bw' D' Rw' D' R D Bw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 L' Uw2 Bw Dw' B2 Bw' Fw2 D Rw2 F2 D Dw2 Fw2 D' Bw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U B2 2D' 3U' 3F 3U' 2L2 2D2 2B 3F' 2U2 B2 2L2 3F' 2U 3F 2F' R2 2D 3U U2 2L2 2R' 2D2 2B2 2F2 R2 B D' 2B 2R' B 2B2 2F 2U 3R2 R2 2D2 B L' 2B F 3R R D 3R2 2F 2U2 L' 2D' 2F2 2L' 2R' R2 2F2 D2 3R' 2R2 2D2 3U 3R' U 2F 2L2 2R 3F' D 2U2 U' 3R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L2 2D2 3R' 2D2 2U L 3L2 F' D 3U' 2L2 3B2 F 3L' R' D' F' 2D 2U' U 3F 2L2 2D' 3B2 2R B2 3D 3R' 3D B' 3F 3D' B' 3F F U F D2 3D 3R 3U' U2 L2 R2 B 2U' 2B' 2U2 L' 3L2 2F 2U2 2F 3D' 2B2 3U2 3B' R' D' 2U' L2 B2 3D2 B 3D' B2 U' 3F D2 2D2 2U' 2L2 3D' 3B R' 2D 2R 2B' 3B' D' 3D2 2U2 L2 2F L' 3D U 3R' 2B 2R' 3B D2 2U2 U2 2L2 3R' F 2L' 3F' 2D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F U B' U' D' L' D U' B' F R2 U F' D' R2 L B2 U D Rw2 Uw
*2. *U B D R L U2 D' B D2 R B2 D' B2 F2 U' D' B' L2 R U' Rw2
*3. *U2 R2 D L' B2 D2 R2 B D2 B2 F2 D B U2 L B2 D L B' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*4. *F' B2 L2 F' D' F2 U R B L' D2 U L F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' Rw Uw2
*5. *B' U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R' F B L F' B D U' L' F U2 L' U B' Rw' Uw2
*6. *D' R2 U' R' L B2 F R2 L2 F' R D' F' L D U2 F L R2 D' Rw Uw2
*7. *R F B' L' B L' U' D2 B U' B' D2 R U' B D R2 F' U2 D' Fw' Uw'
*8. *F2 U R F' U' R' F' D2 F' L' U2 D F' R' B R2 D' R2 L' B Rw Uw2
*9. *L2 R' B2 L' U2 L B2 D' L' U' L B' D L2 B D B D B2 L' U2 Rw Uw2
*10. *U' L2 F' D F2 D2 L2 B F' U' R L B' D' B U' B2 R' U' R2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *L2 F B R' B2 R' L' F L2 F2 R2 F D' F D' R' B U' L B Rw' Uw
*12. *F U' D2 R' L F2 R F' D' U2 F D2 B' L' R2 F' D' U2 R F' Rw Uw'
*13. *D' U2 B F U' F' R' F' L2 B' D2 B R' B2 F D' U B L' Fw' Uw
*14. *R' F2 L' D2 L2 R' D' L' U' B' F2 U F' B' D2 B R2 F B R' Fw Uw2
*15. *D2 R2 L B2 R' B2 U F2 D' F2 L' R F2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 L Fw' Uw2
*16. *F2 B' D B2 F' D' R L2 F U' F2 U B R D U' R L U F Rw' Uw2
*17. *D2 B R2 U2 R2 L F L F2 L' R B' D' L' U2 F2 D2 U' R D2 Fw' Uw
*18. *L2 R B' U2 L D B' L B L2 B U B' L' D' B L' B2 F' R2 Fw Uw'
*19. *U' B2 D F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 B F U' R U R L B' Rw2 Uw'
*20. *U R F L2 B2 L' U' D' F' U B2 L U2 D F D B' L' D' U Rw Uw'
*21. *U' F L U L' D' U2 L D B U2 L2 F' U' L R F2 B' U2 Rw' Uw
*22. *D' U' B U B2 R2 D' U2 B' F' D' L2 R' U' F2 D U2 B' D' U Rw' Uw
*23. *B2 D' F2 L' R' D2 R2 D2 F D' U L2 R2 U F B2 L2 U2 R' Fw Uw
*24. *D2 L' F' D2 R' B' D2 U L2 U' B' F2 R2 B' D2 L' F2 R B' L U' Fw Uw'
*25. *L2 B L' R B L2 D' L' U R' U2 R U' R' F U' D R2 U' Fw Uw'
*26. *B2 R' L' D2 F L R F B' D2 U' F D2 B L2 R B2 R2 F' U' B' Rw Uw
*27. *R B R' U2 F2 R D U' B F2 L2 B' R F U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw
*28. *R' U L' U F2 B2 U' F R2 U' R F' R' L2 D L' R B' R B2 Rw Uw'
*29. *U' L2 D L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D' R' D2 U L2 U' D' B' F D2 R Fw' Uw
*30. *R F U R' D U' F B2 L' B' U' F B2 D2 F D R B2 L' F Rw2 Uw
*31. *L' R2 B' D L' D F U2 B' F U L2 U' F2 D' B' L B2 U' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*32. *U' L2 U L' D' F2 U' R2 F2 B R2 D B' R U F' D2 R U2 Rw
*33. *L' R2 U D' R L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 R' B' R2 L F' R2 U2 Fw Uw'
*34. *F' B' D' F R' F D F D' F' B2 L2 R2 F R2 U' F' L R2 D' U' Rw Uw2
*35. *R' B' L R U' B2 L' F2 U B F R2 L B2 R F' L' B' L' Fw' Uw
*36. *R' U' D2 R' U2 R' F U R2 U' R2 U F2 R U L' B U B' Rw Uw'
*37. *B' L B' L2 U' F2 B2 D2 R' U' B' F2 R L U2 D2 F B' D2 Rw Uw
*38. *F D2 F2 L2 F B L B F2 D' R2 L' F2 R' D2 R' D2 B' D2 U B' Rw' Uw2
*39. *L F2 L' U2 R U B' U2 R D2 R B2 R2 U2 B' D R2 F' L2 Fw' Uw
*40. *D' R2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F' R' U2 D' L' D2 U2 R2 L' D' Fw' Uw2
*41. *R2 F' U2 R2 B' D' L F2 B U B R L' B2 L2 R D R' D R2 Fw' Uw
*42. *B R2 B' L2 F2 B' D2 F2 L' U' F2 U2 R' D L2 U D' B' L2 R B2 Rw' Uw2
*43. *B2 R2 D U B U2 D' F' R2 D B2 D F' D' F R U2 R2 F D Fw Uw2
*44. *R' B2 R L B2 L' D2 B' R' U2 R F2 B' U L2 R' D B2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*45. *L F L B' D2 R2 L2 D2 U B R2 D B' R' B2 L' F L2 F' B U' Rw2 Uw2
*46. *B R' F' L2 R2 B U2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 L' F B U2 D' Rw Uw2
*47. *B' R' U R' U2 L F2 R F R2 U R' F U R2 U D2 L R2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *F' L F' D' B R' F2 B U L2 B F' D2 U2 R D B2 L2 U B Rw2 Uw'
*49. *D' F' U' F' L2 D' R' U2 B2 U' B2 U' D R' U2 F2 B L' B' L2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*50. *B2 D L' R' U B L R2 D' L2 R' D2 F B' L U' R2 U2 R F' U Rw Uw2
*51. *D' U L' D L B' F' D U2 L' D' R2 F' L B2 L2 D L2 U' B' L' Fw Uw2
*52. *U D2 F' U D' F' B L' F' L B' L D B2 D' F2 R B R' Fw Uw
*53. *U2 F' U2 L' F2 L F2 B U R' U2 L2 F2 R D2 L' U' D' R2 U' Fw Uw'
*54. *D' F2 D2 F U2 D' B' U2 R F2 D' L2 D' R B2 L2 U' L F D' Fw Uw
*55. *L2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 B2 F D' U L' F' B2 D F2 U' L2 U' L' Fw Uw'
*56. *B' R2 U B D2 R' F2 D2 L2 D' L U' D F U' F' U R2 B2 F L2 Fw' Uw2
*57. *B F' D2 B' U D2 L' F' D2 U L R U' R D2 L' F2 B' L2 R2 Fw
*58. *F2 L' D L B' L R' U L2 R2 B2 U' L2 F R' B F2 U' R2 Fw' Uw'
*59. *R' L D' U R B2 D L2 F' U L2 B2 L2 R' B2 U' D' F' L R B2 Rw' Uw2
*60. *L D2 L' R B' R2 B L U2 R B' R F B2 R B2 F2 D2 R2 F' B2 Rw' Uw'
*61. *R' U2 B2 D B2 D B' R' D L' D2 B2 U' F' B2 U2 F' L U Fw'
*62. *U2 F' L2 B2 L D' L R F U2 F2 U2 F2 L' R B D' U B2 Rw' Uw2
*63. *U D L2 F2 L' F B2 D2 F R' D L U R F' D' B' R B
*64. *B U D' R2 D' R' U2 B F2 R2 F' D' B L B2 L' R' F L2 B' F Rw Uw
*65. *L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 L F L' B2 U' F' L' D F' B' R2 F R Fw Uw
*66. *R2 D R' D2 R' U2 B2 U' B U' B2 F2 L' F D' F2 U R' U' Fw Uw'
*67. *R' F U2 B2 L D L2 D' R D2 R' L2 F' L' R2 B2 L D U L Fw Uw
*68. *L' U D' L2 U B D' B R U L D R D B2 R' F' L' U Fw Uw'
*69. *D L' F' R2 F2 L' F' R B' R2 B U2 L2 U R2 F' B2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw
*70. *F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L F D2 B U2 L' R2 B2 U2 L2 B' R' F2 D' Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U R2 D' U' L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 B' R' B2 D F L R2 B2 L2 R2
*2. *D2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' F2 D' U2 B2 R D2
*3. *B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L' R2 D' F D2 L' B R F' R
*4. *B' D2 F' R2 F' U2 F' D2 B U2 L' U B' D' F' L F2 D' F U2
*5. *U F' L F' L' U2 D' F2 L' F2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F D2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 R' F D' U2 R' F' U' F' D L'
*2. *R2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 R D R B2 U B2 F' L2 D' F2
*3. *U D' F2 R B L' F R' F2 R F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 D F2
*4. *U2 B R2 F D' L F B' D F D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 R2
*5. *F2 U R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 U L R' B' L R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U R2 D U2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 B R' D' L F' U L2 U F R
*2. *D2 R2 F L2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 F' U2 L' D L D U F R B2 D R'
*3. *D F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' L' F D B D R' D2 B L' D' F
*4. *F B' U' L U L' U' R' B L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2
*5. *R2 B D2 F2 L2 F' R2 B R2 B D R2 B L F R D L2 B2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R U R2 U2 F' D U' L F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L F D2 R' F D2 B2 R B' R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D B2 R' U D2 L D L' B D2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F' R U2 F' R U R2
*3. *D U R2 F2 D F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 F' L' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 B2 F D'
*4. *L' Rw F2 Uw F' L' Rw2 D Uw L R B Uw2 R' Uw2 U F Uw B2 Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw' L Rw2 Uw' L' Fw2 F D Uw2 R D U L Fw Uw2 L2 Uw U

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U F' U F' R F2 R'
*3. *F R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B L F U2 R2 D R F' U B D
*4. *L2 U F' Rw2 F2 L Rw F2 Rw' D U' R B L Fw' Rw2 F' D2 B' Rw' F Uw' R2 B Fw' Uw Rw U2 B Rw' R2 B' Rw Fw2 R B R2 Fw2 L2 Fw'
*5. *Dw2 B' Uw' Bw2 U' Rw' B L' Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 Rw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' Fw Uw2 B Bw L Lw2 Dw B' Bw' Fw' D' Lw' B' Bw2 L2 Rw' F L2 Bw' Fw L Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw Uw' U F D F' L R2 Uw' B D' L R D B2 F2 Uw Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F2 U2 R U' F R' F2 R2
*3. *D L2 D' F2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 U L' D2 F D R2 B' U' L R U
*4. *Rw' D' R2 D2 B' U' Fw Uw' L2 Rw U' Fw Rw' Uw B2 Fw2 L B' F L2 Rw2 U2 F L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw2 U F R D2 Fw Uw B L' R Uw2
*5. *Bw' U2 Lw' R U R Dw F Lw Bw' D' Dw' Bw Dw B2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 B2 Uw2 U' B2 Bw2 F Dw Lw' Fw2 Rw' B Dw2 R2 D Dw2 R' U L Rw' B2 Bw D' L2 Lw2 Rw2 B' F R D' Dw' Rw Fw D2 R' B2 Uw2 U Bw Rw R Fw2 Rw
*6. *R2 F2 D F' 3U 2L B' F 2R U' 2R2 2B 2D' R F' U 3R2 3F2 2R D2 3F2 2U 2L 3R' R' 3U2 2F' 2D2 3F 2U' 2R2 2U 2L2 2B 3F2 2F' D' 2B' 3F' F D R' D 2U2 2R2 2D B2 3R2 2U' B' 2F' 3R' B D' B' D' 2D U F U' 2B' D2 U F 3R 2U 2R2 D' 3U U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U2 F' U' F2 U F' U
*3. *R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 U L R2 F' R' D L2 D U' R' U'
*4. *F R' D Uw U2 L2 B Rw' R' D2 Rw2 B' Fw' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 Rw B2 R2 Fw Uw2 R2 B Uw' B' D B' D' R' D2 U B2 U' B2 Fw' L Uw2
*5. *Bw' Lw2 Dw' L2 Lw U2 F Lw Uw' Bw L2 B Lw' Bw2 L2 R D Dw' Lw2 D Uw' B L2 Lw R2 B' Bw' Fw2 F' Dw' U2 R D L2 B L' Lw2 Rw U' Lw2 Dw Lw Uw' Rw2 D Fw2 U' B2 F2 Lw B U' L' D' Dw' Uw2 U' B L F
*6. *2F2 L2 2R' B' 3F' L' 3U' F2 2R' R2 2D' 3F 2F L2 2L2 B' L2 D' 2D' F 3U' 2R B2 2D' 2B 3R' 2F' U' 3R' 3U' L 2R 3F2 3U2 2U B' 2D 3F' L' 2R 3U2 B 2B' 3F2 L 2D2 2U L2 2F2 R 3F 2D F2 2R' 3U 2R D' U' B2 F 3R' D 2D F' R D2 3U' 2L' B' 3F'
*7. *R 3D' 3L 3R2 3D2 3U L' R' 3D' 2B' R' U' 3F2 3D U R 2D2 3U' 2L 2R' 2D 2U U2 R 2U 3B F2 R2 U B' 3B 2L' 2B 2D 2U B 2R' 2B 2F 2D2 3D2 3U2 2B2 3L2 2B2 3B' 3L 2R 2F2 L 3L' R' 3U2 2L 3L' U 2B' 2D2 2U2 3L 2R' B2 2B2 3U 2U' 2B 2D2 2L' D2 2U 3F' 2D2 L 2L' R 2D 2F2 F' 3L' 2B2 3B 2R' B F 3L' 3F R2 3U 2R2 3B R 2B' D 2U L' 2R' D' 2D 3U' U

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR1+ DL1- UL5+ U3+ R2+ D2- L4- ALL4- y2 U3- R3+ D2+ L5- ALL5+ DR DL 
*2. *UR6+ DR3+ DL1- UL3+ U5+ R0+ D4- L4- ALL3- y2 U0+ R4- D4+ L3- ALL1- DR 
*3. *UR1- DR3+ DL4- UL0+ U2+ R4- D0+ L2- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R4+ D1+ L5- ALL4+ DL 
*4. *UR5+ DR1- DL1+ UL5+ U1+ R5+ D1+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U3+ R2- D5- L4- ALL1+ UR DL UL 
*5. *UR0+ DR5+ DL1- UL5- U3+ R0+ D4+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R1+ D5+ L2- ALL1- UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L' U B R' U L U' l' r
*2. *L B' U L U' R L' l' r b
*3. *L' U' B R' U L B R l' r u
*4. *R' B L B' R' U R U' r u'
*5. *U' L' B U R' U L U' l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) /
*2. *(-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 6) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 6) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 5) /
*5. *(4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, -4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R B L U' B U' R' U' L' B L'
*2. *B R B U' L' R' B R U R B'
*3. *L U' R B' U B' U R U' R U'
*4. *U L B' L U' R L' R' U B' R
*5. *U L B R L' B' R' B' R' B R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R2 F R' F R2 F R' F2
*3. *L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U' R F2 U F L' D F' D L2 R
*4. *F' R2 D' R B2 Fw Rw2 Uw' R' U2 B' F' R B F2 L' Uw Rw' U' F' Uw' Rw' D' L U2 B' Uw R' Uw2 F2 U Rw2 U' R2 B' Fw F' U L2 U'
*5. *Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw Lw2 B' L' Rw2 Dw2 B R' Bw2 Fw2 U' R' Uw' U L' Rw R' D2 B2 Fw2 F Dw Lw2 U' Lw' Bw' F' Dw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 B Rw Dw2 Rw R' B' Bw2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 D' L2 Lw' Rw2 D R2 B2 D2 Uw' U' F' L2 Rw2 Bw' Dw Uw2
*OH. *F' R2 B' L2 B R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 U L2 F U R D F' R
*Clock. *UR1- DR0+ DL5+ UL2+ U2- R1- D5+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U5- R2- D5+ L0+ ALL5- UR DR 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B' U' B R' B L U l' r b u'
*Square-1. *(0, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *R B L' R' L R L U' B U' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R f' r' f l r f' r' F' L' B' L' B' L' B R F
*2. *f l b' l b' B' f l' r b F L' R F R F'
*3. *b f' F R' B' r' b' f L' R F L' F R' F L'
*4. *L' B' R F' L l b r B R B F L' F R' F R
*5. *b' l' f l' b L' B' F' L' B R F R F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L' Rw' R' Uw L Bw' U' Lw' R B' Lw' Rw Bw' Lw Rw' Uw' Lw' Rw Bw' u l' r b'
*2. *Uw U Bw' R B Uw L Rw U Lw L B' Rw' Bw' Uw Lw' Rw' Uw' Bw u' l b
*3. *B' Rw' Uw Lw' U L Rw' B Uw L Uw' Bw Rw' Uw Rw Uw' Bw Lw u' l' b'
*4. *Lw Rw' U L B Rw L' Bw U Lw R Lw Uw Lw' Rw Bw Uw u' l' r b'
*5. *Lw' R' B Lw U R' Bw' Lw' U' L' Bw' Rw Lw' Uw Lw Rw Bw' u' l' r

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 L D R U R D2 L U R D2 R U2 L U R D L U L D R D2 L U L U R2 D R D L U L2 U2 R2 D R D L2 D L U2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R D3 L2 U R U2 R2 D L D2 L U3 R2 D2 L D L U L D R U3 L D R U R D R D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R U2 L D2 R U R2 U L U L2 D2 R2 D R U3 L D2 L U2 R D R D L D L U3 R D2 L U2 R D R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L2 U R U R2 D L2 U R D2 L2 U R U2 R D L U L D2 R U2 R2 D3 L3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R2 U L2 U L D2 R2 U L2 D R D R U L U2 R2 D3 L U R U L D L U R D R U L U L2 D R U R2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 L U2 L B' R F2 D' R' B F' L B R' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R U B2 F U2 F2 L2 D L D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 B2 R2 B' R' U B L2 B2 R2 U R2 D R2 U2 D' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' U' F' L R' U R D' B U R F' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B R B' F' D2 L2 R' D F2 R2 F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B L F' R2 B U2 L2 F2 R F2 U' B2 R2 U D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2
*2. *D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 U F R D2 B2 U2 R' B D'
*3. *B2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 R U' L B U L U B2 L2 D
*4. *F2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U L' R2 F U L R F2 D L R
*5. *D2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F U B' D2 R B' U2 F2 U2 L' U

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UL UF UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UB UL LB RF UF UL UB RF UF UR UL UF UR LB RF UF RB UR LF UF UL UB UR UB UR LF UL UF UR UL RB UB DL DB DR DF DL LB UL DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UB+2 LF+2 RB UB-2 DF LF-2 UF-2 LB-2 UL+ DR+ DB+2 DR DB+
*2. *UL UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UL LB RF UF UR UL UB LB UL UB UL UF UR UB RF RB UR UB LF UF UL UB LF UF UR UL UB RF RB UB DR RF DB RB UR DR DF RF DR DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+ UB UL+2 RF+ DF RF+2 UF+2 RB- UR+ UF+ RB+ DF DL+ LB-2
*3. *UR UF UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UR RF UR UF UB LB UB UL UF LB UL UB RF UR UF RF RB UR UB UL RF UR RF LF UL UF UR UB DB LB UL RB DR DF RF DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF UB+ UR UB- UL+ DF+2 RF+
*4. *UF UB UR UF UB UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UR LB UB RF UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UB RF RB UB UL LF UF UR UL RB LF UF UL UB RF RB DB DR DF DL DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UF+ UL UF+2 UR+2 LB- UB+ UR+ UB UR RF DL DF+ DR+2 DF DR DF+2 DR+ RF DR RF+2 DL+ LB UB+
*5. *UL UB UL UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UF LB UB LB UB RF UF RF UF UR UL UB UR UL RB UR UB RF UR RB LF UF UL UF UL LF UL DR DB RB UR UB DR DB DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UB+ UR UB LB+2 RF UR UB- RF+2 UF+ RF UF-2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2020)

Results for week 39: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and Jocubing!

*2x2x2*(111)
1.  1.00 Legomanz
2.  1.39 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.54 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.90 Dylab is nub
5.  1.96 ExultantCarn
6.  2.20 BradyCubes08
7.  2.34 Jocubing
8.  2.47 DhruvA
9.  2.53 NathanaelCubes
10.  2.63 Kylegadj
11.  2.65 Luke Garrett
12.  2.83 ElyasCubing
13.  2.92 MCuber
14.  2.93 BradenTheMagician
15.  2.97 Christopher Fandrich
15.  2.97 Cubing Forever
17.  2.99 Antto Pitkänen
18.  3.09 mihnea3000
19.  3.11 ichcubegerne
20.  3.14 jvier
21.  3.16 Dream Cubing
22.  3.21 VJW
22.  3.21 BMcCl1
24.  3.38 trav1
25.  3.40 João Vinicius
26.  3.47 BraydenTheCuber
27.  3.59 wearephamily1719
27.  3.59 Micah Morrison
29.  3.60 Shadowjockey
29.  3.60 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  3.62 aarush vasanadu
32.  3.68 BleachedTurtle
33.  3.69 DGCubes
34.  3.71 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  3.71 Fred Lang
36.  3.72 tJardigradHe
37.  3.75 wuque man
38.  3.76 Cooki348
39.  3.86 Heewon Seo
40.  3.88 abhijat
41.  3.90 dollarstorecubes
41.  3.90 typo56
43.  3.92 eyeballboi
44.  3.94 Raymos Castillo
45.  4.01 fun at the joy
46.  4.02 sigalig
47.  4.05 NewoMinx
48.  4.12 abunickabhi
49.  4.14 CodingCuber
50.  4.18 Satyavan Kay
51.  4.19 tobiaz
52.  4.24 bennettstouder
53.  4.33 [email protected]
54.  4.35 Cubing5life
55.  4.37 Liam Wadek
56.  4.47 Aadil ali
57.  4.48 dhafin
58.  4.50 Parke187
59.  4.62 FishyIshy
60.  4.69 swankfukinc
60.  4.69 oliverpallo
60.  4.69 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
63.  4.71 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
64.  4.90 seth0420
65.  4.91 d2polld
66.  4.95 Natemophi
67.  5.14 50ph14
67.  5.14 quing
69.  5.15 lumes2121
70.  5.40 Lupus3141
71.  5.66 Gnome
72.  5.67 MattP98
73.  5.79 skewby_cuber
74.  5.88 Janice_leslie
75.  5.93 Zain_A24
76.  6.12 Brady
77.  6.16 breadears
78.  6.20 Jack314
78.  6.20 John Benwell
78.  6.20 Wesley
81.  6.28 anna4f
82.  6.33 ChasetheCuber
83.  6.45 GAN CUBER
84.  6.51 Mike Hughey
85.  6.53 PingPongCuber
86.  6.66 MarixPix
87.  6.73 Lilas ma
88.  6.76 LittleLumos
89.  6.89 MarkA64
90.  6.91 UnknownCanvas
91.  7.03 nevinscph
92.  7.33 YaleZ1023
93.  7.35 swburk
94.  7.67 Mrcuber8765678
95.  7.86 Jrg
96.  8.39 Rubika-37-021204
97.  8.55 freshcuber.de
98.  8.85 One Wheel
99.  8.93 crazykitten499
100.  9.70 thomas.sch
101.  10.19 sporteisvogel
102.  10.54 Graaaby
103.  10.85 Jacck
104.  11.25 aisojdb
105.  11.31 ValerioF21
106.  13.64 U_Turn_Cuber
107.  16.32 MatsBergsten
108.  17.63 David Reid
109.  23.69 Joshua smith the cuber
110.  DNF Bavarian_god
110.  DNF Skewb_Cube


*3x3x3*(147)
1.  7.38 PotatoCuber
2.  7.44 Legomanz
3.  7.61 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  7.74 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.83 Micah Morrison
6.  8.08 OriginalUsername
7.  8.13 tJardigradHe
8.  8.20 Dream Cubing
9.  8.35 Heewon Seo
10.  8.46 jakgun0130
11.  8.47 NathanaelCubes
12.  8.48 Luke Garrett
13.  8.52 mihnea3000
14.  8.67 ExultantCarn
15.  8.72 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
16.  8.91 Jocubing
17.  8.93 Christopher Fandrich
18.  9.16 NewoMinx
19.  9.27 thecubingwizard
20.  9.35 Sean Hartman
21.  9.49 Samuel Kevin
22.  9.56 MCuber
23.  9.63 Cubing5life
24.  9.75 2017LAMB06
25.  9.80 jvier
26.  9.84 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  9.92 Dylab is nub
27.  9.92 Kylegadj
29.  9.94 AvaFelz
30.  9.97 Cooki348
31.  10.04 dollarstorecubes
32.  10.11 mrsniffles01
33.  10.19 joshsailscga
34.  10.22 BradenTheMagician
35.  10.26 remopihel
35.  10.26 FaLoL
37.  10.35 ichcubegerne
38.  10.37 sigalig
39.  10.44 DhruvA
40.  10.48 Liam Wadek
41.  10.51 eyeballboi
42.  10.54 Coinman_
43.  10.58 Parke187
44.  10.66 VJW
45.  10.71 fun at the joy
45.  10.71 BraydenTheCuber
47.  10.79 Shadowjockey
48.  10.80 abunickabhi
48.  10.80 ElyasCubing
50.  10.89 20luky3
51.  10.91 abhijat
52.  10.95 skewby_cuber
53.  10.98 BMcCl1
54.  10.99 Fred Lang
54.  10.99 DGCubes
56.  11.05 trav1
57.  11.20 Insert---Name
58.  11.23 quing
59.  11.71 Antto Pitkänen
59.  11.71 MattP98
61.  11.72 wearephamily1719
62.  11.77 Chris Van Der Brink
63.  11.97 João Vinicius
64.  12.02 d2polld
65.  12.18 Keenan Johnson
66.  12.21 Jack314
67.  12.22 Rollercoasterben
67.  12.22 typo56
69.  12.39 Raymos Castillo
70.  12.56 danbo
71.  12.85 BleachedTurtle
72.  13.09 FishyIshy
73.  13.10 OJ Cubing
74.  13.22 Brady
75.  13.32 ican97
76.  13.34 bh13
77.  13.47 lumes2121
78.  13.53 Aadil ali
79.  13.59 nevinscph
80.  13.60 riffch
81.  13.81 pjk
82.  13.87 PingPongCuber
83.  14.18 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
84.  14.19 aarush vasanadu
85.  14.33 thatkid
86.  14.35 rj
87.  14.41 [email protected]
88.  14.51 Wesley
89.  14.60 T Perm124
90.  15.03 revaldoah
91.  15.06 50ph14
92.  15.08 CodingCuber
93.  15.32 Lupus3141
94.  15.39 Skewb_Cube
95.  15.42 Hunter Eric Deardurff
96.  15.55 MarixPix
97.  15.68 breadears
98.  15.95 ElephantCuber
99.  15.97 bennettstouder
100.  15.99 seth0420
101.  16.12 Natemophi
102.  16.43 UnknownCanvas
103.  16.49 swankfukinc
104.  16.61 Bacon nice
105.  16.79 dhafin
106.  16.83 Satyavan Kay
107.  16.88 Heath Flick
108.  17.09 MarkA64
109.  17.19 filmip
110.  17.27 John Benwell
111.  17.70 Zain_A24
112.  17.85 Gnome
113.  18.12 bgcatfan
114.  18.22 tobiaz
115.  18.35 Petri Krzywacki
116.  18.83 Mo_A2244
117.  19.19 xyzzy
118.  20.01 GAN CUBER
119.  20.10 cwirkus50
120.  20.22 Mike Hughey
121.  20.50 LittleLumos
122.  21.19 YaleZ1023
123.  21.35 Cubing Forever
124.  21.42 Lilas ma
125.  21.64 One Wheel
126.  21.67 anna4f
127.  21.84 scrubizilla
128.  23.07 Janice_leslie
129.  23.46 Jrg
130.  23.61 ChasetheCuber
131.  24.01 swburk
132.  25.46 Pickxelated Cubing
133.  26.38 Rubika-37-021204
134.  26.64 Bavarian_god
135.  26.84 StanMan
136.  26.86 RyuKagamine
137.  27.29 freshcuber.de
138.  27.55 sporteisvogel
139.  27.75 J perm
140.  28.35 crazykitten499
141.  30.69 ValerioF21
142.  32.35 Jacck
143.  32.85 Harvey Xing
144.  36.19 MatsBergsten
145.  43.51 Mrcuber8765678
146.  43.68 David Reid
147.  1:09.83 Joshua smith the cuber


*4x4x4*(94)
1.  29.50 Heewon Seo
2.  30.47 Dream Cubing
3.  31.01 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  32.09 Khairur Rachim
5.  33.03 tJardigradHe
6.  33.67 OriginalUsername
7.  35.07 NewoMinx
8.  35.87 Sean Hartman
9.  36.72 Jocubing
10.  37.56 FaLoL
11.  37.69 PotatoCuber
12.  37.76 Luke Garrett
13.  38.28 sigalig
14.  39.13 abhijat
15.  40.25 remopihel
16.  40.80 BradenTheMagician
17.  41.95 Rafaello
18.  42.34 ichcubegerne
19.  42.35 DhruvA
20.  43.04 Wesley
21.  43.71 trav1
22.  43.88 Raymos Castillo
23.  44.18 BraydenTheCuber
24.  44.22 fun at the joy
25.  44.37 Dylab is nub
26.  44.60 Keenan Johnson
27.  45.14 Cubing5life
28.  45.27 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  45.31 MattP98
30.  45.88 Christopher Fandrich
31.  46.28 ElyasCubing
32.  46.30 quing
33.  46.79 nevinscph
34.  46.82 Cooki348
35.  46.86 Parke187
36.  46.89 DGCubes
37.  47.43 BleachedTurtle
38.  47.54 joshsailscga
39.  48.32 BMcCl1
40.  48.79 abunickabhi
41.  48.85 swankfukinc
42.  50.31 Antto Pitkänen
43.  51.82 aarush vasanadu
44.  52.02 Gnome
45.  53.16 NathanaelCubes
46.  53.37 wearephamily1719
47.  53.87 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
48.  55.32 skewby_cuber
49.  55.65 MarixPix
50.  56.25 Chris Van Der Brink
51.  57.11 [email protected]
52.  57.14 John Benwell
53.  57.36 lumes2121
54.  57.98 João Vinicius
55.  58.40 pjk
56.  58.67 bennettstouder
57.  59.09 Rollercoasterben
58.  59.68 PingPongCuber
59.  1:00.11 Cubing Forever
60.  1:00.56 UnknownCanvas
61.  1:00.95 thatkid
62.  1:03.08 LittleLumos
63.  1:05.58 breadears
64.  1:13.01 50ph14
65.  1:13.81 seth0420
66.  1:15.17 filmip
67.  1:16.76 Petri Krzywacki
68.  1:17.14 One Wheel
69.  1:21.43 Jack314
70.  1:24.71 Jrg
71.  1:26.53 Insert---Name
72.  1:27.13 cwirkus50
73.  1:32.94 xyzzy
74.  1:33.34 Mike Hughey
75.  1:35.48 dhafin
76.  1:35.86 Bacon nice
77.  1:36.18 Janice_leslie
78.  1:38.18 Rubika-37-021204
79.  1:39.06 Zain_A24
80.  1:39.10 anna4f
81.  1:39.64 Lupus3141
82.  1:40.39 RyuKagamine
83.  1:42.26 tobiaz
84.  1:43.31 freshcuber.de
85.  1:46.20 sporteisvogel
86.  1:47.93 Jacck
87.  1:56.48 MarkA64
88.  2:01.09 FishyIshy
89.  2:01.10 swburk
90.  2:11.74 MatsBergsten
91.  2:14.34 Bavarian_god
92.  2:35.06 YaleZ1023
93.  2:35.94 ValerioF21
94.  3:46.31 David Reid


*5x5x5*(61)
1.  56.56 Dream Cubing
2.  58.74 tJardigradHe
3.  59.02 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:01.05 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:02.30 ichcubegerne
6.  1:03.21 mihnea3000
7.  1:05.06 NewoMinx
8.  1:05.22 Heewon Seo
9.  1:09.43 Luke Garrett
10.  1:09.60 Jocubing
11.  1:11.32 fun at the joy
12.  1:12.35 sigalig
13.  1:16.64 João Vinicius
14.  1:18.63 trav1
15.  1:20.81 abhijat
16.  1:23.21 abunickabhi
17.  1:23.22 BleachedTurtle
18.  1:24.97 nevinscph
19.  1:26.03 DGCubes
20.  1:26.38 Raymos Castillo
21.  1:27.03 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:29.32 joshsailscga
23.  1:30.48 MarixPix
24.  1:30.78 VJW
25.  1:33.97 NathanaelCubes
25.  1:33.97 quing
27.  1:34.63 pjk
28.  1:35.07 BMcCl1
29.  1:35.08 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
30.  1:35.75 Cooki348
31.  1:38.19 Chris Van Der Brink
32.  1:40.53 Rollercoasterben
33.  1:40.72 [email protected]
34.  1:43.28 Gnome
35.  1:45.76 Christopher Fandrich
36.  1:47.54 UnknownCanvas
37.  1:48.03 Wesley
38.  1:49.51 thatkid
39.  1:50.12 PingPongCuber
40.  1:50.66 swankfukinc
41.  1:55.49 breadears
42.  1:58.49 Parke187
43.  1:58.55 skewby_cuber
44.  2:06.69 50ph14
45.  2:06.90 John Benwell
46.  2:14.61 bennettstouder
47.  2:16.43 LittleLumos
48.  2:18.87 filmip
49.  2:20.68 revaldoah
50.  2:21.11 One Wheel
51.  2:35.25 Rubika-37-021204
52.  2:35.84 Jrg
53.  2:42.56 Petri Krzywacki
54.  2:52.89 dhafin
55.  2:59.02 xyzzy
56.  3:00.02 sporteisvogel
57.  3:02.95 Jacck
58.  3:04.47 aarush vasanadu
59.  3:16.25 freshcuber.de
60.  4:09.60 MatsBergsten
61.  7:42.96 David Reid


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:41.77 Dream Cubing
2.  2:02.39 FaLoL
3.  2:02.40 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:05.77 OriginalUsername
5.  2:14.34 Jocubing
6.  2:19.70 Heewon Seo
7.  2:23.48 João Vinicius
8.  2:26.95 nevinscph
9.  2:31.44 trav1
10.  2:33.07 BleachedTurtle
11.  2:41.47 fun at the joy
12.  2:45.77 quing
13.  2:46.09 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:51.97 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
15.  2:52.89 abunickabhi
16.  3:29.05 VJW
17.  3:29.49 Gnome
18.  3:38.64 swankfukinc
19.  3:53.27 MarixPix
20.  3:59.60 One Wheel
21.  4:14.08 breadears
22.  4:51.56 filmip
23.  4:54.93 Rubika-37-021204
24.  5:00.50 Jrg
25.  5:10.92 Jacck
26.  5:20.67 sporteisvogel
27.  7:10.11 xyzzy
28.  7:20.66 MatsBergsten
29.  14:07.50 David Reid
30.  DNF UnknownCanvas
30.  DNF scrubizilla


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:52.56 ichcubegerne
2.  3:00.88 FaLoL
3.  3:06.03 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:36.56 Jocubing
5.  3:36.96 nevinscph
6.  3:58.09 Hunter Eric Deardurff
7.  4:05.43 João Vinicius
8.  4:07.59 BleachedTurtle
9.  4:29.92 quing
10.  4:32.48 BradenTheMagician
11.  5:02.76 swankfukinc
12.  5:03.03 abunickabhi
13.  5:50.66 One Wheel
14.  7:02.82 breadears
15.  7:08.80 Jrg
16.  7:37.72 Rubika-37-021204
17.  8:21.52 sporteisvogel
18.  10:14.12 freshcuber.de
19.  DNF UnknownCanvas
19.  DNF MatsBergsten
19.  DNF bennettstouder


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(29)
1.  7.11 Legomanz
2.  9.08 OriginalUsername
3.  9.87 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  10.44 Khairur Rachim
5.  11.78 sigalig
6.  13.30 [email protected]
7.  13.46 YaleZ1023
8.  15.62 ElyasCubing
9.  15.91 ichcubegerne
10.  16.24 abunickabhi
11.  16.31 Christopher Fandrich
12.  21.07 fun at the joy
13.  24.70 BraydenTheCuber
14.  26.01 MatsBergsten
15.  26.59 MattP98
16.  28.30 Mike Hughey
17.  29.75 nevinscph
18.  32.76 quing
19.  35.45 BleachedTurtle
20.  41.86 João Vinicius
21.  45.30 skewby_cuber
22.  45.79 LittleLumos
23.  48.28 Jacck
24.  1:18.10 Rubika-37-021204
25.  1:36.33 David Reid
26.  1:49.12 Jack314
27.  3:09.10 thomas.sch
28.  DNF Micah Morrison
28.  DNF Jocubing


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(27)
1.  17.84 elliottk_
2.  23.19 sigalig
3.  42.77 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  45.81 abunickabhi
5.  46.47 NathanaelCubes
6.  48.77 ican97
7.  56.03 MattP98
8.  1:03.32 revaldoah
9.  1:08.99 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:18.29 Micah Morrison
11.  1:25.22 MatsBergsten
12.  1:35.47 nevinscph
13.  2:20.74 Mike Hughey
14.  2:26.02 João Vinicius
15.  2:33.58 LittleLumos
16.  3:00.70 quing
17.  3:08.96 Jacck
18.  3:10.31 filmip
19.  4:13.91 RyuKagamine
20.  5:49.31 Rubika-37-021204
21.  6:09.75 Cubing Forever
22.  DNF VJW
22.  DNF thatkid
22.  DNF fun at the joy
22.  DNF riffch
22.  DNF freshcuber.de
22.  DNF ichcubegerne


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  2:32.10 abunickabhi
2.  4:28.27 typo56
3.  4:52.15 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:13.69 thatkid
5.  6:16.45 MatsBergsten
6.  7:37.12 Jacck
7.  9:42.70 LittleLumos
8.  17:48.55 filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  10:31.08 nevinscph
2.  14:35.45 MatsBergsten
3.  23:42.99 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  DNF thatkid
4.  DNF Jacck
4.  DNF abunickabhi


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  42:32.00 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF abunickabhi
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  18/21 37:52 Keroma12
2.  3/3 10:29 Cubing Forever
3.  2/2 1:50 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  3/4 19:32 LittleLumos
5.  5/9 59:29 MatsBergsten
6.  2/4 19:01 Jacck
7.  2/4 19:19 filmip


*3x3x3 one-handed*(79)
1.  11.25 PotatoCuber
2.  11.26 wuque man
3.  12.78 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  13.29 GenTheThief
5.  13.45 Legomanz
6.  13.49 OriginalUsername
7.  14.04 tJardigradHe
8.  14.38 Luke Garrett
9.  14.89 ichcubegerne
10.  15.77 NewoMinx
11.  15.98 NathanaelCubes
12.  16.04 Kylegadj
13.  16.49 Dream Cubing
14.  17.09 Sean Hartman
15.  17.31 Heewon Seo
16.  17.59 Jocubing
17.  17.95 Christopher Fandrich
18.  18.01 BradenTheMagician
19.  18.07 Dylab is nub
20.  18.12 2017LAMB06
21.  18.26 FaLoL
22.  18.83 MCuber
23.  19.09 abunickabhi
24.  20.37 RedstoneTim
25.  20.42 xyzzy
26.  20.69 fun at the joy
27.  21.02 DGCubes
28.  21.85 Liam Wadek
29.  21.86 João Vinicius
30.  22.01 typo56
31.  22.82 Parke187
32.  24.42 joshsailscga
33.  24.44 ican97
34.  24.96 Cooki348
35.  25.66 Insert---Name
36.  25.71 d2polld
37.  26.34 MattP98
38.  26.67 abhijat
39.  26.68 Jack314
40.  26.69 skewby_cuber
41.  27.22 revaldoah
42.  27.71 nico_german_cuber
43.  27.76 BleachedTurtle
44.  27.79 quing
45.  27.81 VJW
46.  28.47 lumes2121
47.  28.48 swankfukinc
48.  28.61 BMcCl1
49.  28.70 PingPongCuber
50.  28.79 aarush vasanadu
51.  29.05 OJ Cubing
52.  29.48 thatkid
53.  30.77 nevinscph
54.  31.39 wearephamily1719
55.  32.06 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  32.61 bennettstouder
57.  32.62 Petri Krzywacki
58.  37.49 Aadil ali
59.  39.54 freshcuber.de
60.  40.11 GAN CUBER
61.  40.16 breadears
62.  41.31 [email protected]
63.  42.90 John Benwell
64.  46.20 dhafin
65.  47.54 Mike Hughey
66.  48.23 One Wheel
67.  48.53 LittleLumos
68.  49.24 riffch
69.  51.00 FishyIshy
70.  51.45 Bacon nice
71.  1:02.61 Zain_A24
72.  1:04.12 swburk
73.  1:06.32 sporteisvogel
74.  1:10.66 Jacck
75.  1:16.76 scrubizilla
76.  1:30.96 Rubika-37-021204
77.  2:13.26 crazykitten499
78.  DNF thomas.sch
78.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  28.76 OriginalUsername
2.  41.12 FishyIshy
3.  1:09.19 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:24.94 João Vinicius
5.  1:33.88 One Wheel
6.  1:42.22 Cubing Forever


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  32.57 fun at the joy
2.  49.95 ichcubegerne
3.  1:08.31 Jocubing


Spoiler



4.  1:20.83 Mike Hughey
5.  1:34.19 Jacck
6.  1:46.30 quing
7.  2:10.31 freshcuber.de
8.  2:50.11 MatsBergsten
9.  3:00.06 anna4f
10.  4:20.10 Zain_A24
11.  4:38.49 riffch
12.  DNF bennettstouder
12.  DNF Jack314
12.  DNF FishyIshy
12.  DNF aisojdb


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  24.00 (28, 21, 23) Jack314
1.  24.00 (24, 24, 24) Cale S
3.  29.67 (29, 27, 33) xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  36.67 (43, 37, 30) João Vinicius
5.  37.00 (40, 30, 41) Mike Hughey
6.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) remopihel
6.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) BradenTheMagician
6.  DNF (DNF, 42, DNF) ValerioF21
6.  DNF (53, DNS, DNS) VJW
6.  DNF (57, DNF, DNF) riffch
6.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) asacuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(53)
1.  39.10 Micah Morrison
2.  39.62 OriginalUsername
3.  40.82 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  42.21 tJardigradHe
5.  42.97 Luke Garrett
6.  44.90 Jocubing
7.  45.04 Heewon Seo
8.  46.66 Khairur Rachim
9.  49.22 wuque man
10.  52.98 Cooki348
11.  53.85 DGCubes
12.  54.07 ichcubegerne
13.  55.71 fun at the joy
14.  59.52 quing
15.  1:00.48 Antto Pitkänen
16.  1:01.17 Cubing5life
17.  1:01.76 abhijat
18.  1:03.40 Christopher Fandrich
19.  1:07.78 Parke187
20.  1:07.92 Raymos Castillo
21.  1:10.60 BleachedTurtle
22.  1:10.76 abunickabhi
23.  1:13.96 nevinscph
24.  1:14.53 João Vinicius
25.  1:14.90 wearephamily1719
26.  1:16.32 BMcCl1
27.  1:16.98 lumes2121
28.  1:19.70 Wesley
29.  1:21.54 Cubing Forever
30.  1:22.90 seth0420
31.  1:25.08 bennettstouder
32.  1:25.38 PingPongCuber
33.  1:26.49 swankfukinc
34.  1:26.66 LittleLumos
35.  1:26.89 UnknownCanvas
36.  1:28.97 [email protected]
37.  1:29.18 aarush vasanadu
38.  1:40.01 breadears
39.  1:44.57 oliverpallo
40.  1:46.37 Zain_A24
41.  1:47.99 50ph14
42.  1:51.18 Aadil ali
43.  1:54.81 Mike Hughey
44.  2:04.00 Skewb_Cube
45.  2:05.10 Jrg
46.  2:25.25 Rubika-37-021204
47.  2:26.52 anna4f
48.  2:40.34 Jacck
49.  2:43.97 sporteisvogel
50.  3:06.80 MatsBergsten
51.  3:26.17 FishyIshy
52.  3:33.22 ValerioF21
53.  4:13.36 David Reid


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:42.13 OriginalUsername
2.  1:49.92 tJardigradHe
3.  1:51.28 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  1:52.35 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:55.25 fun at the joy
6.  1:56.98 ichcubegerne
7.  1:57.28 Jocubing
8.  2:19.34 abhijat
9.  2:25.17 Christopher Fandrich
10.  2:29.11 DGCubes
11.  2:32.47 Raymos Castillo
12.  2:34.08 BleachedTurtle
13.  2:37.72 BMcCl1
14.  2:43.58 João Vinicius
15.  2:47.61 [email protected]
16.  2:47.96 quing
17.  2:51.63 Parke187
18.  2:53.40 abunickabhi
19.  2:54.96 nevinscph
20.  2:58.84 Cooki348
21.  3:12.45 swankfukinc
22.  3:16.82 bennettstouder
23.  3:32.85 breadears
24.  4:04.20 LittleLumos
25.  4:26.12 50ph14
26.  4:26.49 aarush vasanadu
27.  4:42.53 Jrg
28.  5:11.70 Mike Hughey
29.  5:23.67 sporteisvogel
30.  5:24.20 Rubika-37-021204
31.  6:07.06 Jacck
32.  7:22.44 MatsBergsten
33.  12:45.17 David Reid


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:49.52 OriginalUsername
2.  4:04.60 Jocubing
3.  4:12.57 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  5:29.49 quing
5.  5:30.52 abunickabhi
6.  5:32.98 nevinscph
7.  6:02.25 João Vinicius
8.  6:46.25 swankfukinc
9.  8:16.40 breadears
10.  11:27.44 sporteisvogel
11.  11:49.94 Rubika-37-021204
12.  12:21.12 Jacck
13.  14:32.54 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  7:23.21 ichcubegerne
2.  7:42.89 Jocubing
3.  8:39.95 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  9:34.10 abunickabhi
5.  9:54.68 João Vinicius
6.  10:07.87 quing
7.  14:35.29 PingPongCuber
8.  18:26.65 sporteisvogel
9.  19:28.95 Rubika-37-021204
10.  19:51.23 breadears
11.  24:49.50 MatsBergsten


*Clock*(50)
1.  4.25 TipsterTrickster
2.  4.73 MartinN13
3.  4.96 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  5.03 ElephantCuber
5.  5.87 Liam Wadek
6.  6.87 MattP98
7.  7.62 cuberkid10
8.  7.73 NewoMinx
9.  7.93 Parke187
10.  8.05 Jocubing
11.  8.26 Micah Morrison
12.  8.52 BradenTheMagician
13.  8.76 tJardigradHe
14.  8.82 Cale S
15.  8.86 trav1
16.  8.95 50ph14
17.  9.53 mrsniffles01
18.  9.54 BradyCubes08
19.  9.55 Rollercoasterben
20.  10.15 OriginalUsername
21.  10.41 Luke Garrett
22.  10.64 fun at the joy
23.  10.91 [email protected]
24.  10.98 Raymos Castillo
25.  11.68 mihnea3000
26.  11.87 ElyasCubing
27.  12.17 quing
28.  12.40 PingPongCuber
29.  12.44 oliverpallo
30.  12.69 DGCubes
31.  12.89 BraydenTheCuber
32.  13.20 ichcubegerne
33.  14.23 abhijat
34.  14.56 aarush vasanadu
35.  16.00 João Vinicius
36.  17.70 Mike Hughey
37.  18.74 U_Turn_Cuber
38.  19.18 abunickabhi
39.  20.34 freshcuber.de
40.  20.95 nevinscph
41.  23.35 tobiaz
42.  23.69 Chris Van Der Brink
43.  24.43 Jacck
44.  25.34 BenChristman1
45.  29.29 BleachedTurtle
46.  30.08 riffch
47.  33.16 Heewon Seo
48.  34.00 David Reid
49.  48.67 sporteisvogel
50.  1:11.85 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(44)
1.  40.99 Heewon Seo
2.  43.93 AidanNoogie
3.  46.15 Jocubing


Spoiler



4.  46.40 NewoMinx
5.  49.19 Khairur Rachim
6.  50.95 Luke Garrett
7.  58.32 OriginalUsername
8.  1:04.99 DhruvA
9.  1:05.01 dollarstorecubes
10.  1:05.35 abhijat
11.  1:05.61 trav1
12.  1:07.81 Cooki348
13.  1:11.63 DGCubes
14.  1:12.23 ichcubegerne
15.  1:14.32 quing
16.  1:14.85 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:21.14 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  1:25.88 João Vinicius
19.  1:30.27 swankfukinc
20.  1:32.81 abunickabhi
21.  1:44.39 Liam Wadek
22.  1:44.78 Christopher Fandrich
23.  1:45.65 nevinscph
24.  1:46.72 50ph14
25.  1:51.44 ElyasCubing
26.  1:53.47 breadears
27.  2:02.27 Gnome
28.  2:02.34 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  2:08.63 VJW
30.  2:11.80 aarush vasanadu
31.  2:30.42 bennettstouder
32.  2:40.30 One Wheel
33.  2:49.10 dhafin
34.  2:50.59 riffch
35.  2:53.02 UnknownCanvas
36.  2:55.75 Mike Hughey
37.  3:33.68 freshcuber.de
38.  3:33.91 Jacck
39.  3:44.26 sporteisvogel
40.  5:13.33 crazykitten499
41.  5:45.60 Rubika-37-021204
42.  5:47.34 David Reid
43.  DNF MatsBergsten
43.  DNF GAN CUBER


*Pyraminx*(75)
1.  2.15 Dylab is nub
2.  2.59 50ph14
3.  2.66 Cooki348


Spoiler



4.  2.87 Rafaello
5.  2.89 tJardigradHe
6.  2.92 Logan2017DAYR01
7.  2.94 DGCubes
8.  3.14 BradenTheMagician
9.  3.31 OriginalUsername
10.  3.51 ElyasCubing
11.  3.55 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  3.64 Heath Flick
13.  3.69 NathanaelCubes
14.  3.70 Jocubing
15.  3.81 ChasetheCuber
16.  4.19 João Vinicius
17.  4.43 NewoMinx
17.  4.43 Heewon Seo
19.  4.57 wearephamily1719
20.  4.64 fun at the joy
21.  4.68 Luke Garrett
22.  4.69 mihnea3000
23.  4.76 Liam Wadek
24.  4.81 UnknownCanvas
25.  4.86 wuque man
26.  5.06 taco_schell
27.  5.14 MattP98
28.  5.29 BraydenTheCuber
29.  5.35 BleachedTurtle
30.  5.47 [email protected]
31.  5.48 trav1
32.  5.56 Parke187
33.  5.66 bh13
34.  5.68 Christopher Fandrich
34.  5.68 Raymos Castillo
36.  5.75 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  5.75 Antto Pitkänen
38.  6.24 bennettstouder
39.  6.35 riffch
40.  6.57 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
41.  6.67 skewby_cuber
42.  6.85 ichcubegerne
43.  6.98 PingPongCuber
44.  7.11 abhijat
45.  7.13 nico_german_cuber
46.  7.49 quing
47.  7.72 Micah Morrison
48.  7.79 VJW
49.  7.86 Mo_A2244
50.  7.90 lumes2121
51.  8.32 eyeballboi
52.  8.57 Cubing Forever
53.  8.61 Gnome
54.  8.76 Satyavan Kay
55.  8.97 Mike Hughey
56.  9.55 aarush vasanadu
57.  9.68 abunickabhi
58.  10.02 LittleLumos
59.  10.15 swankfukinc
59.  10.15 Zain_A24
61.  11.19 Wesley
62.  11.25 Jacck
63.  12.01 sporteisvogel
64.  12.15 FishyIshy
65.  12.59 nevinscph
66.  13.50 Janice_leslie
67.  13.78 David Reid
68.  14.98 YaleZ1023
69.  15.17 thomas.sch
70.  15.41 aisojdb
71.  15.63 scrubizilla
72.  16.06 Skewb_Cube
73.  16.71 Rubika-37-021204
74.  18.02 U_Turn_Cuber
75.  25.56 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(53)
1.  7.45 mrsniffles01
1.  7.45 PokeCubes
3.  8.10 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  8.84 Dylab is nub
5.  11.29 TipsterTrickster
6.  11.70 BradyCubes08
7.  12.25 Micah Morrison
8.  12.85 Kylegadj
9.  13.67 Rollercoasterben
10.  13.70 tJardigradHe
11.  14.00 Luke Garrett
12.  14.16 BradenTheMagician
13.  14.26 ichcubegerne
14.  15.56 typo56
15.  16.03 trav1
16.  16.23 OriginalUsername
17.  16.27 BraydenTheCuber
18.  16.57 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  16.73 NewoMinx
20.  18.75 Antto Pitkänen
21.  19.05 DGCubes
22.  19.56 fun at the joy
23.  19.93 MattP98
24.  20.19 50ph14
25.  20.28 sigalig
26.  20.45 ElyasCubing
27.  22.48 NathanaelCubes
28.  22.69 Heewon Seo
29.  23.29 João Vinicius
30.  23.96 Jocubing
31.  24.81 skewby_cuber
32.  24.92 bennettstouder
33.  25.59 20luky3
34.  26.17 abhijat
35.  26.25 BleachedTurtle
36.  26.40 wearephamily1719
37.  26.57 mihnea3000
38.  28.34 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
39.  29.17 quing
40.  30.33 Raymos Castillo
41.  30.83 PingPongCuber
42.  39.58 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
43.  40.99 [email protected]
44.  46.01 Parke187
45.  46.02 Chris Van Der Brink
46.  48.95 RyuKagamine
47.  49.06 abunickabhi
48.  51.31 aarush vasanadu
49.  59.60 nevinscph
50.  1:12.70 Mike Hughey
51.  1:14.91 Jacck
52.  1:45.22 sporteisvogel
53.  1:55.18 David Reid


*Skewb*(57)
1.  3.21 Legomanz
2.  3.29 Dylab is nub
3.  3.32 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  3.50 Jocubing
5.  3.92 NewoMinx
5.  3.92 OriginalUsername
7.  4.02 YaleZ1023
8.  4.30 ElyasCubing
9.  4.33 Antto Pitkänen
10.  4.47 tJardigradHe
11.  4.79 Luke Garrett
12.  5.13 João Vinicius
13.  5.14 typo56
14.  5.60 trav1
15.  5.71 BradenTheMagician
16.  5.74 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  5.79 DGCubes
18.  5.87 mihnea3000
19.  5.92 Heewon Seo
20.  6.04 ichcubegerne
21.  6.13 d2polld
22.  6.41 Liam Wadek
23.  6.60 BleachedTurtle
24.  6.64 50ph14
25.  6.71 Raymos Castillo
26.  6.96 lumes2121
27.  6.98 ChasetheCuber
28.  7.01 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
29.  7.03 Parke187
30.  7.42 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  7.47 skewby_cuber
32.  7.50 [email protected]
33.  7.57 fun at the joy
34.  7.61 BraydenTheCuber
35.  7.89 aarush vasanadu
36.  8.50 quing
37.  8.59 PingPongCuber
38.  9.56 abunickabhi
39.  10.30 Wesley
40.  10.55 riffch
41.  10.72 bennettstouder
42.  11.51 nevinscph
43.  11.78 UnknownCanvas
44.  12.08 Janice_leslie
45.  12.70 Heath Flick
46.  13.43 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
47.  13.47 swankfukinc
48.  14.25 abhijat
49.  14.64 Jacck
50.  15.01 David Reid
51.  16.90 Mike Hughey
52.  18.26 Rubika-37-021204
53.  18.89 Gnome
54.  19.80 thomas.sch
55.  23.01 sporteisvogel
56.  25.78 MatsBergsten
57.  DNF aisojdb


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  18.37 NewoMinx
2.  20.69 Jocubing
3.  25.25 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  29.35 dollarstorecubes
5.  29.69 Antto Pitkänen
6.  31.59 abhijat
7.  32.53 ichcubegerne
8.  36.87 [email protected]
9.  44.53 quing
10.  44.79 abunickabhi
11.  46.47 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  49.99 João Vinicius
13.  55.62 Gnome
14.  1:08.94 Mike Hughey
15.  1:15.25 idrkmans
16.  1:35.49 thomas.sch
17.  2:34.51 Rubika-37-021204
18.  2:47.18 MatsBergsten
19.  3:07.48 sporteisvogel


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:44.63 NewoMinx
2.  3:54.50 OriginalUsername
3.  4:00.59 Jocubing


Spoiler



4.  4:21.04 ichcubegerne
5.  4:33.79 BradenTheMagician
6.  4:39.07 Heewon Seo
7.  5:11.00 abhijat
8.  5:49.51 Raymos Castillo
9.  5:51.38 João Vinicius
10.  6:03.81 BleachedTurtle
11.  6:10.62 quing
12.  6:18.57 PingPongCuber
13.  6:25.61 swankfukinc
14.  8:08.90 50ph14
15.  10:34.11 One Wheel
16.  14:55.67 sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  7.15 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.48 DGCubes
3.  11.81 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  12.31 ElephantCuber
5.  12.34 BMcCl1
6.  12.42 ichcubegerne
7.  20.14 YaleZ1023
8.  21.51 [email protected]
9.  21.65 bennettstouder
10.  21.96 PingPongCuber
11.  28.22 abunickabhi
12.  28.33 Mike Hughey
13.  41.46 Jacck
14.  52.42 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  30.46 DGCubes
2.  35.61 ichcubegerne
3.  40.94 Chris Van Der Brink


Spoiler



4.  46.75 abunickabhi
5.  1:05.12 quing
6.  1:07.30 Mike Hughey
7.  1:10.11 PingPongCuber
8.  1:16.05 thomas.sch
9.  1:19.99 Gnome
10.  1:20.33 UnknownCanvas
11.  1:21.71 Jacck
12.  1:42.66 sporteisvogel
13.  1:45.25 One Wheel
14.  1:46.76 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  5.45 Ben Whitmore
2.  10.24 Hunter Eric Deardurff
3.  12.72 quing


Spoiler



4.  22.99 ichcubegerne
5.  38.87 MatsBergsten
6.  40.42 freshcuber.de
7.  40.65 bennettstouder
8.  41.26 abunickabhi
9.  57.37 Mike Hughey
10.  4:27.90 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  34.91 Jack314
2.  44.69 ichcubegerne
3.  45.94 xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  52.94 Mike Hughey
5.  DNF quing
5.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mirror Blocks*(10)
1.  18.47 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.62 ichcubegerne
3.  55.14 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  59.00 quing
5.  1:13.69 João Vinicius
6.  1:22.75 abunickabhi
7.  1:57.90 thomas.sch
8.  1:59.52 Mike Hughey
9.  3:03.97 Rubika-37-021204
10.  4:07.62 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  4:04.12 Gnome
2.  5:24.37 thomas.sch
3.  6:08.99 ichcubegerne


*Contest results*(171)
1.  960 OriginalUsername
2.  935 ichcubegerne
3.  923 Jocubing


Spoiler



4.  758 João Vinicius
4.  758 Heewon Seo
6.  756 tJardigradHe
7.  742 Luke Garrett
8.  712 NewoMinx
9.  710 abunickabhi
10.  702 BradenTheMagician
11.  681 Khairur Rachim
12.  680 DGCubes
13.  674 quing
14.  664 fun at the joy
15.  617 Christopher Fandrich
16.  584 abhijat
17.  568 BleachedTurtle
18.  562 Dylab is nub
19.  560 Dream Cubing
20.  557 trav1
21.  541 NathanaelCubes
22.  530 nevinscph
23.  524 Cooki348
24.  509 Raymos Castillo
25.  503 wuque man
26.  502 ElyasCubing
27.  498 Parke187
28.  469 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  468 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  445 [email protected]
31.  442 mihnea3000
31.  442 Micah Morrison
33.  434 Legomanz
33.  434 Antto Pitkänen
35.  432 MattP98
36.  430 BraydenTheCuber
37.  419 sigalig
38.  407 50ph14
39.  395 Liam Wadek
40.  391 BMcCl1
41.  381 swankfukinc
41.  381 bennettstouder
43.  375 VJW
44.  374 aarush vasanadu
45.  372 wearephamily1719
46.  366 skewby_cuber
47.  365 PingPongCuber
48.  349 Kylegadj
49.  339 DhruvA
50.  330 FaLoL
51.  323 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  321 PotatoCuber
53.  320 Mike Hughey
54.  318 typo56
55.  300 Cubing5life
56.  297 Cubing Forever
57.  294 lumes2121
58.  292 Sean Hartman
58.  292 MCuber
60.  279 breadears
61.  276 joshsailscga
61.  276 UnknownCanvas
63.  272 Wesley
63.  272 Gnome
65.  265 LittleLumos
66.  263 MatsBergsten
67.  260 Thiago Gabriel Marinho
68.  252 BradyCubes08
69.  251 dollarstorecubes
70.  246 Jack314
70.  246 ExultantCarn
72.  244 Rollercoasterben
73.  236 Jacck
74.  223 d2polld
75.  220 jvier
76.  216 remopihel
77.  212 mrsniffles01
78.  208 Rubika-37-021204
78.  208 eyeballboi
80.  201 thatkid
81.  198 riffch
82.  196 MarixPix
83.  194 FishyIshy
84.  191 2017LAMB06
85.  189 Shadowjockey
86.  177 One Wheel
87.  176 dhafin
87.  176 Fred Lang
89.  173 sporteisvogel
90.  172 xyzzy
91.  171 Insert---Name
91.  171 Aadil ali
93.  166 John Benwell
94.  161 seth0420
95.  160 YaleZ1023
96.  159 Keenan Johnson
97.  157 ican97
98.  156 Rafaello
98.  156 Zain_A24
100.  154 pjk
101.  150 revaldoah
102.  149 ChasetheCuber
103.  141 freshcuber.de
103.  141 jakgun0130
105.  140 filmip
106.  134 Jrg
107.  133 Satyavan Kay
108.  132 thecubingwizard
109.  130 Samuel Kevin
110.  128 tobiaz
111.  126 20luky3
112.  125 Heath Flick
113.  124 CodingCuber
114.  122 AvaFelz
115.  120 Lupus3141
115.  120 bh13
117.  116 ElephantCuber
118.  115 Brady
119.  113 Janice_leslie
120.  111 OJ Cubing
121.  109 Petri Krzywacki
121.  109 Coinman_
123.  105 TipsterTrickster
124.  98 Natemophi
125.  97 anna4f
126.  94 oliverpallo
127.  93 GAN CUBER
128.  91 Hunter Eric Deardurff
129.  86 David Reid
130.  84 Bacon nice
131.  81 danbo
132.  80 GenTheThief
132.  80 MarkA64
134.  78 Skewb_Cube
135.  75 nico_german_cuber
136.  74 thomas.sch
137.  65 rj
138.  64 Mo_A2244
139.  63 Keroma12
139.  63 swburk
141.  62 T Perm124
142.  61 RyuKagamine
143.  60 RedstoneTim
144.  59 cwirkus50
144.  59 Cale S
146.  56 PokeCubes
147.  54 Lilas ma
148.  52 taco_schell
149.  51 MartinN13
150.  50 JChambers13
151.  47 scrubizilla
151.  47 AidanNoogie
153.  46 cuberkid10
154.  43 ValerioF21
155.  42 crazykitten499
156.  38 bgcatfan
157.  35 elliottk_
158.  29 Bavarian_god
159.  28 U_Turn_Cuber
160.  26 aisojdb
160.  26 Mrcuber8765678
162.  19 Pickxelated Cubing
163.  16 StanMan
164.  13 Ben Whitmore
165.  12 J perm
165.  12 Graaaby
167.  11 asacuber
168.  9 BenChristman1
168.  9 Joshua smith the cuber
170.  8 Harvey Xing
171.  7 idrkmans


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 29, 2020)

Happy to podium in 3 events tho


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 29, 2020)

@riffch

For your second and third FMC solutions, this is why they're marked as DNFs:


Spoiler



#2
Scramble: R' U' F L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L F D2 R' F D2 B2 R B' R' D R' U' F
Your solution: B L' F2 L F D F U F' U R U R' U B U' B' U R' F R F' *R' ** L U2 L' U2 R U' R2 F R F' Lw U L U L U2 Lw' **** U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U *R **** U R2 *U2 ***** D'
* The R' shouldn't be there.
** Missing an R move here.
*** Should be R', not R.
**** Should be U', not U2.

#3
Scramble: R' U' F D B2 R' U D2 L D L' B D2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U' F
Your solution: *y ** Uw2 F Uw R2 F2 *U' *** F' U' Rw U Rw' U Rw' U' Rw Rw2 R2 U' Fw' F U2 Fw *F **** U' Rw U' Rw2 D' Rw U Rw' D Rw2 U Rw' U Rw R' U Rw' R U Rw2 R2 U2 Rw2 R2 U' Rw2 R2 U2 Rw R' U2 *Rw' ***** R' U2
* Should be y', not y.
** Should be U, not U'.
*** Should be F', not F.
**** Should be Rw, not Rw'.



FMC requires you to be accurate in your notation; even a single transcription mistake will make the whole solution a DNF.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2020)

171 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 60!

That means our winner this week is *breadears!* Congratulations!!


----------

